# Question? Can I feed my dog raw pork safely?



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi,

I've had my dog on a raw food diet for at least 3 years. I have fed her pig's feet and ground pork in the past. 

Today at the butcher's shop I bought a package of pork 'tallow' having a large amount of fat, but also a good amount of meat. It was freshly cut this morning to sell for those who make venison sausage. 

I intend to use the pork to add a little more fat to my dog's diet for the winter months by cutting it up and giving her a small piece daily. 

Now I am being warned about Trichinosis. 

Can I feed my dog raw pork safely? 

Thanks!


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Today the chances of parasites in your pork are very small. I'd be careful of too much fat, but not too concerned about Trichinosis.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Chances of your dog getting trichnosis from pork bought in the U.S.
is slightly less than you getting hit by lightening while feeding your dog.


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Okay, thanks! I did not see the Sticky on raw diet before I posted. Since I bought such a large volume very fresh, and at a low price I intended to freeze it anyway. However, both dogs will get a previously unfrozen chunk today. 

Thanks! digApony.


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

I am only giving them a small amount daily for the winter months. One dog is a 2 year old pup with very dry skin and the other is a year round outside dog. I will watch them for weight gain, but at this time I feel their diets are lacking in fat, since most meat fat, even chicken quarters is trimmed now days. 

Both dogs appear to be at a healthy weight and that is how I judge their food size portions and content. 

One a side note; I started the pup on a raw diet a little less than a month ago and his skin has healed completely and dryness almost gone. I am thinking that his itching and scratching was due to an allergy in commercial dog food. With even the most expensive commercial dog food he exhibited allergy symptoms. 

Another plug for a raw diet. 

I'm hoping a tad more fat will help further. 

Thanks!


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

I feed my dogs everything...from raw to cooked, veggies to meat. Pork, chicken, beef and venison.

And feed them the fat, dogs need fat.


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

I'd rather it be raw chicken fat, but for me it's hard to get. But yes, I agree.


----------

